
Homeland Security details new tools for extracting device data at US borders - LinuxBender
https://www.cnet.com/news/homeland-security-details-new-tools-for-extracting-device-data-at-us-borders/
======
haspoken
Attaching an unknown cell phone to your equipment sounds like plugging in a
usb drive you found.

I wonder how secure the equipment is against someone who would have a mobile
device that would attack back via software or hardware?

Perhaps it might simply provide carefully crafted data that could cause some
problems?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Careful, that's a federal felony, committed under the watchful eyes of a
federal agent.

I know that when federal Probation Officers are monitoring the computer
activities of probationers, they hand the USB stick to the person and have
them plug it into their computer. That way if something malicious happens, its
the felon who gets charged.

------
lefrenchy
Seems like we should be more concerned about this than Tik Tok.

